# Bericht Fischerprüfung Köln 2017



## koelnmuesli (7. Dezember 2017)

Liebes Forum, 
bislang war ich passiv im Forum unterwegs. Nun geht es aber bald mit dem Angeln los. 

Am 5. Dezmber habe ich die Fischerprüfung in Köln erfolgreich bestanden. Dazu möchte ich einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht loswerden - quasi als Einstand und ersten Beitrag. 

Los ging es mit der Anmeldung. An einen Vordruck für die Anmeldung kommt man online. Ich habe mich sehr früh angemeldet und musste sehr lange auf eine Antwort warten. Es kam dann die Zulassung zur Prüfung kurz vor Anmeldeschluss. Damit stand der Tag und die Uhrzeit fest. Alles weitere steht ebenfalls deutlich in der Anmeldebestätigung.

Vorbereitet habe ich mich erst eine Woche vor der Prüfung. Anfangs habe ich eine Stunde pro Abend die Fischkarten gelernt und bin die Theorie-Fragen durchgegangen. Die letzten beiden Tage habe ich etwa 6-8 Knoten gelernt und mir die Rutenzusammenstellungen eingeprägt.

Los ging es um 8 Uhr im Liebfrauenhaus in Köln Mülheim. An diesem Tag waren etwa 60-80 Anwärter anwesend. Es sollten bis zu drei weitere Prüfungstage für weitere Anwärter folgen. Der Personalausweis wurde bei Einlass in den großen Prüfungsraum vorgelegt und der Zahlungseingang wurde auf einer Liste gecheckt. Mir wurde ein Sitzplatz zugewiesen an dem die Prüfungsbogen verdeckt vor mir lagen. Meine Sitznachbarn haben jeweils andere Prüfungsbogen gehabt und die Prüfungsbogen lagen in Klarsichtfolie vor mir. Beantwortet wurden die Fragen nach Start der Prüfung auf einem Extrablatt. Somit kann jeder Fragebogen wieder verwendet werden (Daumen hoch, dafür). Auf der Anmeldebestätigung wurde schon daraufhingewiesen, dass die Reihenfolge für die kommenden Prüfungsteile nach der Abgabezeit vergeben wird. Also hieß es: BEEILEN!!!! Nach 5-8 Minuten war ich durch und habe als sechster abgegeben. 
Im Anschluss musste ich wieder warten. Die Zeit habe ich genutzt, um mit zwei anderen Anwärtern die Fischkarten durchzugehen.

Die Bestätigung der bestandenen Prüfung gab es erst um 10 Uhr. Ich meinte zu vernehmen, dass einer zu spät gekommen ist und nicht mehr reingekommen ist. Ein Anderer hat sich wohl ungeschickt verhalten und es wurde ein Täuschungsversuch bei ihm erkannt. Verhalten, welche zum Ausschluss der Prüfung führen können, wurden mehr als deutlich vor Beginn erklärt. Die, die nicht bestanden haben, wurden um 10 Uhr kurz reingebeten.

Es wurde im Anschluss eine Liste ausgehangen mit den ungefähren Prüfungszeiten für die Fischkarten. Ich musste etwa 10 Minuten warten. Ich wurde aufgerufen, hereingebeten und musste wieder den Ausweis zeigen. Bei den Fischkarten wurde mir alles erklärt (erste Antwort gilt, ... usw.). Ich habe keine Fischkarten gezogen, sondern mir wurden welche vorgelegt. Wusste ich eine Art auf Anhieb nicht, wurde sie erstmal hinten angestellt. Auch hier verlief alles problemlos. 

Ich wurde dann zu einem anderen Raum gebeten, in dem die Rutenzusammenstellung stattfinden sollte. In diesem konnte ich eine Aufgabe ziehen und wurde dann an einen von drei Tischen gebeten. Alle hatten die nötige Ausrüstung für alle 10 Aufgaben bereit stehen. Hier musste ich die Spinnrute zum Fang von Barschen zusammenstellen. Ich musste die Rute und alles Weitere nur zusammenlegen. Wenn dies fehlerfrei stattgefunden hat, war die Prüfung bestanden. Mir wurde vorher erklärt, dass die Zusammenstellung mit dem Zusammenbau der Teile ergänzt werden würde, wenn die Zusammenstellung vorher nicht ganz in Ordnung war. Ich bekam das Protokoll für diesen Prüfungsteil und durfte dann wieder in den anderen Prüfungsraum, wo mir die Urkunde ausgehändigt wurde. Um 10.35 Uhr war ich somit fertig. Noch kurz den beiden Jungs vom Fischkarten-Training vorher ein Briefing gegeben, was sie erwarten wird und dann ab nach Hause. 

Alle Prüfer waren ausnahmslos fair und die Organisation war in meinen Augen tadellos (vielleicht liest ja einer der Prüfer hier mit).


Für mich geht es dann ab kommenden Jahr an den Rhein bei Köln und für den Abschluss meines Studiums im kommenden Jahr freue ich mich, auf die Auszeiten am Wasser und an der frischen Luft.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bericht Fischerprüfung Köln 2017*

Ja das ist doch mal ein Einstand!!

Und dann gleich so einen klasse ersten Beitrag.

Doppelter Glückwunsch zu Prüfung und tollem ersten Beitrag - und viel Spaß bei uns Angelbeknakcten hier ;-)))


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bericht Fischerprüfung Köln 2017*

Glückwunsch zur Fischerprüfung.#6


----------



## phirania (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bericht Fischerprüfung Köln 2017*

Von mir auch Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung...


----------



## phirania (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bericht Fischerprüfung Köln 2017*

@ Thomas
 Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Umfrage wer eine Prüfung abgelegt hat oder nicht.?
Wäre doch auch mal intressant....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bericht Fischerprüfung Köln 2017*

dürfte einseitig werden, die meisten werden sie früher oder später machen, wenn sie schon in einem Anglerforum auftauchen


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bericht Fischerprüfung Köln 2017*

|schild-g


tight lines 
Tom


----------



## MikeHawk (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bericht Fischerprüfung Köln 2017*

Glückwunsch!

Christian?


----------



## trawar (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bericht Fischerprüfung Köln 2017*

Glückwunsch...

Ich muss am  Donnerstag in MG ran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bericht Fischerprüfung Köln 2017*

Drück Dir Daumen!!


----------



## ramrod1708 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bericht Fischerprüfung Köln 2017*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung. 

Ich bin immer wieder überrascht wie sehr sich die Prüfungen in den einzelnen Bundesländern doch unterscheiden.


----------

